# Handy Mac apps



## method1 (Jul 30, 2020)

What Mac apps do you use to enhance your daily workflow? 
Curious to hear what's out there.

Here are a couple of apps that I pretty much always use alongside my DAW software:

*Default FolderX*


Default Folder X


I love this thing, being able to quickly jump between recent directories inside file dialogues along with other nifty dialog enhancements makes this one is a huge timesaver.

*Windowmizer*





WindowMizer


WindowMizer is a macOS app that can roll-up your windows like a window-shade. Take back control of your Application and Desktop windows with this incredible window manager app. Works with multiple displays.




www.rgbworld.com




Double click on any window title bar to roll it up, another must have for me.

*SoundSource*








SoundSource - A Superior Sound Control


Access your Mac's audio devices, control per-app audio, and much more, all from the menu bar.




rogueamoeba.com




Independent / per app volume control with audio unit support.
I find this really helpful to balance client references / youtube / tidal etc with whatever I'm currently working on, or apply plugins to system audio.

*Unclutter*








Unclutter for Mac


A new handy place on your desktop for storing notes, files and pasteboard clips.




unclutterapp.com




A "virtual desktop" / drawer that I can access without having to hide other apps or manage windows.


----------



## LinusW (Jul 30, 2020)

Amphetamine








‎Amphetamine


‎Welcome to Amphetamine, the most awesome keep-awake app ever created for macOS. Amphetamine can keep your Mac, and optionally its display(s), awake through a super simple on/off switch, or automatically through easy-to-configure Triggers. Amphetamine is extremely powerful and includes advanced...



apps.apple.com




Don't mind the name. It replaces the old utility Caffeine, but now it goes further. 
It keeps your computer, displays and drives awake. Perfect if you have external storage with built-in power saving that does not bother with your macOS settings. 
I set it to automatically start a new session whenever my DAWs are running to make sure project and instrument drives load in an instant. When my audio software is shut down, computer goes to sleep as in the normal settings. 

Moom
https://manytricks.com/moom/Adds advanced window management to the Mac. Makes it super easy to make windows full screen or half screen or any certain size. I use it a lot to put sequencer on display 1 and mixing console on display 2.


----------



## MikeK (Jul 30, 2020)

This one can be a bit controversial, but I have used it off and on for a number of months: *Turbo Boost Switcher* (Mac)

http://tbswitcher.rugarciap.com

This allows you to turn off the Turbo Boost and disable the fan on your computer. 

The controversy comes with whether or not you should ever do anything to disable the fan, or the Turbo Boost functionality on a Mac. I’ve had one app in particular where it’s actually been helpful and has kept the computer cooler than if I wasn’t using TBS. 

I also use *Sound Control* which is similar to the OPs SoundSource. (Sound Control costs money, though.)

https://staticz.com/soundcontrol/


----------



## Wunderhorn (Jul 30, 2020)

SoundControl works well. Great to mute browsers or chat apps while still being able to play music.

Here are a few more that are tried and tested:

For privacy I won't go without Little Snitch anymore.
For file management Forklift has been a dependable tool.
SwitchResX for managing multiple screens (still a bit wonky, but that is an Apple problem).
For backups: Carbon Copy Cloner
Find Any File as a Spotlight replacement


----------



## Pier (Jul 30, 2020)

*Alfred*: a super powerful Spotlight replacement. 

*iStat Menus*: Know what's going on in your Mac at all times.

*Soundsource, Audio Hijack, Loopback*: Virtual routing of audio on steroids

All are paid but Alfred has a free version with limited features.


----------



## jcrosby (Jul 30, 2020)

method1 said:


> What Mac apps do you use to enhance your daily workflow?
> Curious to hear what's out there.
> 
> Here are a couple of apps that I pretty much always use alongside my DAW software:
> ...


I also use SoundSource. 

I was going to list *Loopback* and *Audio Hijack* but this guy *^* beat me to the punch.

*A Better Finder Rename: *This is thing has added a lot of hours back onto my life.





A Better Finder Rename for Mac


A Better Finder Rename is the most powerful and complete Mac file renaming application on the market.



www.publicspace.net





Although not mac-specific Soundweaver's super handy for sound design. Think of it as an automated sound design layering tool if not familiar.

*SoundWeaver:*








SoundWeaver | Advanced Sound Layering by BOOM Library


SoundWeaver is an audio layering wizard that saves time by automating and randomizing parts of your sound design workflow - the possibilities are endless.




www.boomlibrary.com


----------



## Morning Coffee (Jul 31, 2020)

I have a non Apple monitor for my desktop and I can't change the brightness via the computer's keyboard (like I can with my laptop). Is there an App that can change the screen brightness if you're using a non Apple monitor?


----------



## clisma (Jul 31, 2020)

Morning Coffee said:


> I have a non Apple monitor for my desktop and I can't change the brightness via the computer's keyboard (like I can with my laptop). Is there an App that can change the screen brightness if you're using a non Apple monitor?


I use one called Shades. Works well enough.


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 31, 2020)

@moderators 

Please make this thread a sticky. 👍


----------



## Loïc D (Jul 31, 2020)

I don’t know half of those apps ! 
VERY useful thread. +1 for the sticky.

Would you all just mention if it’s free or paid apps ?


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 31, 2020)

Chronosync for backups (much easier than ccc/carbon copy)





The Best Mac Backup and Sync Software - ChronoSync | Econ Technologies


ChronoSync is a complete, all-in-one solution for file & folder synchronizations, incremental backups, bootable backups (a.k.a clones) and cloud storage. In use by thousands of photographers, video editors, filmmakers, musicians and other data professionals. No other app can compare!



www.econtechnologies.com





Renamer to rename a lot of files easily





Renamer - Batch File Renamer for Mac


You need to rename many files? Renamer is a batch file renaming app for macOS that allows you to rename lots of files quickly and conveniently.




renamer.com


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 31, 2020)

Metadigger is a free app thats like soundminer 





Metadigger Free Metadata Management Software | Sound Ideas


Metadigger Free Metadata Management Software from Sound Ideas - the World's Largest Publisher of Professional Sound Effects.



www.sound-ideas.com


----------



## rotho (Jul 31, 2020)

This is a cool thread. Thank you everyone 🙏


----------



## nordicguy (Jul 31, 2020)

This one is for Logic’s user.
From the web site:
“Install Logic AU Plugins Without Restarting Mac”.
$1.00 USD
link


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 1, 2020)

*Samplism Lite: *
Just found this handy little freebie yesterday... You can database/organize and search up to 50,000 samples in the free version.

Pretty sure I'm going to pick up the full version, *($60)*. Gonna put the free version through its paces this weekend for an upcoming trailer project, if it does most things AudioFinder does without the quirks I'm in!

https://apps.apple.com/us/app/samplism-lite/id1006401965?mt=12
Speaking of which.. While quirky and not perfect, *AudioFinder* is a great resource if you have insanely huge collections of samples... (It won't read encrypted files like ncw, ewi, etc FYI... but any typical format including rex, appleloop, CAF, etc is supported.)

If you have hundreds of thousands of wave/aif files it can make your time hunting a hell of a lot shorter....) You can index entire drives, index folders, make playlists for projects or sound categories, etc... You'll find samples you didn't even know you have. (Really!) You can even audition samples pitched up or down in semitones, octaves, etc. (Use this all the time for sound design.) It has a boat load of features if not familiar...

I'll update this thread after some time with Samplism to see if its a viable replacement... That said, at $70 AF's well worth it, quirks and all...


----------



## benmrx (Aug 5, 2020)

Keyboard Maestro. The best app for macros, insanely powerful.


----------



## method1 (Aug 5, 2020)

https://www.algonaut.tech
I use this for "organising" my drum samples, a lot of happy accidents have come out of using the randomise kit functions. There are a couple similar apps out there but I like the directness and simplicity of Atlas.


----------



## method1 (Aug 5, 2020)

benmrx said:


> Keyboard Maestro. The best app for macros, insanely powerful.



Do you use this in any musical contexts? Looks very interesting.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 5, 2020)

Clean My Mac is a good App.


----------



## method1 (Aug 5, 2020)

Cocktail - A perfect mixture for macOS


Cocktail is a general purpose utility for macOS that lets you clean, repair and optimize your Mac. It is a powerful digital toolset that helps hundreds of thousands of Mac users around the world get the most out of their computers every day.




www.maintain.se





This one has solved many OS related quirks for me over the years.


----------



## benmrx (Aug 5, 2020)

method1 said:


> Do you use this in any musical contexts? Looks very interesting.



Yeah..., but take this with a grain of salt as I've been working as a technical sound designer on the new Halo game for the past year so I haven't done much music lately. Still like to check out the forum here on occasion though.

I use KM for things that Nuendo (my DAW of choice) can't do on its own with the built-in macro system. And I use it a TON with Pro Tools to make life easier. I did post a video a while ago about using KM to 'build' a template and roughly balance it for me.



This program goes sooooo deep. You can create macros with all kinds of logic, if/then statements, have it look at pixel values, images, user prompts, input fields, pausing macros (this is huge), etc. The video above is old and I actually made a newer 'template builder' but never posted a video on it as I got an iMac pro last year. The newer builder is way more 'automatic' and doesn't require me to name anything really, and allows me to set default reverb values, and no longer uses VEPro.

Keyboard Maestro in combination with a Stream Deck is pure bliss.


----------



## method1 (Aug 5, 2020)

benmrx said:


> Yeah..., but take this with a grain of salt as I've been working as a technical sound designer on the new Halo game for the past year so I haven't done much music lately. Still like to check out the forum here on occasion though.
> 
> I use KM for things that Nuendo (my DAW of choice) can't do on its own with the built-in macro system. And I use it a TON with Pro Tools to make life easier. I did post a video a while ago about using KM to 'build' a template and roughly balance it for me.



Wow! That was amazing. Thanks for sharing. 
And it's only $36!

I can relate to the iPad thing, I spent a ton of time building metapad / lemur templates only to barely use them. I prefer keyboard shortcuts or real buttons!


----------



## benmrx (Aug 5, 2020)

Thanks!! I've been deep in video game/developer land lately but would love to start posting short/quick tutorials on this kind of stuff. I absolutely love tools that are easy to use and have a specific function. I get all inspired to make a video, and then realize I should also do things like... go outside. On a side note, learning how to skate again at 41 is super fun, and slightly painful.lol


----------



## proxima (Aug 5, 2020)

When hourly Time Machine backups annoy me, I install Time Machine Editor to set a custom schedule. 

I use Witch to create a customized task switcher I find a lot better than the default command-tab (I link it to command-`).

I use Spectacle to create keyboard shortcuts that maximize windows, tile them left/right, etc. It's no longer maintained, but I understand that there are alternatives out there. I find it indispensable, especially with larger monitors.

I wish there was an app that killed the transitions when switching desktops. It used to be a command line option that Apple sought fit to get rid of a few years back. Too me weeks to get used to the animation. I map desktops to command-1 through command-0 and always put the same apps on the same desktop. It becomes muscle memory to switch to what I want and I spend a lot less time command-tab and command-`ing.


----------



## method1 (Aug 5, 2020)

benmrx said:


> Thanks!! I've been deep in video game/developer land lately but would love to start posting short/quick tutorials on this kind of stuff. I absolutely love tools that are easy to use and have a specific function. I get all inspired to make a video, and then realize I should also do things like... go outside. On a side note, learning how to skate again at 41 is super fun, and slightly painful.lol



By all means go outside..you only live once!
Just please do one more video before you break your arm or something 

I just got keyboard maestro, guess I won't be going outside anytime soon!


----------



## Morning Coffee (Aug 20, 2020)

MidiKeys.

Probably common knowledge, but a simple floating keyboard app for when you don't have a midi keyboard handy.





__





MidiKeys


MidiKeys is a small application for macOS that presents a resizeable MIDI keyboard onscreen.



flit.github.io


----------



## method1 (Aug 26, 2020)

Just reporting back on my keyboard maestro adventure, first I cannot believe I didn't know about it until recently, all those wasted years!

One of the most repetitive tasks of my day is exporting cues and putting in the timecode and various other naming conventions per project.

I set up a KM macro that is project aware, grabs the timecode, inserts it into the filename, creates the naming structure relevant to the project and then all I have to do is type a name for the cue and it exports! On a bit of a nerd high here


----------



## Bender-offender (Sep 17, 2020)

benmrx said:


> Yeah..., but take this with a grain of salt as I've been working as a technical sound designer on the new Halo game for the past year so I haven't done much music lately. Still like to check out the forum here on occasion though.
> 
> I use KM for things that Nuendo (my DAW of choice) can't do on its own with the built-in macro system. And I use it a TON with Pro Tools to make life easier. I did post a video a while ago about using KM to 'build' a template and roughly balance it for me.
> 
> ...



Hi @benmrx, this is an excellent video and workflow. Is there any chance you could share this macro(s) to study how you made it? I’ve developed a bad case of RSI and anything to lessen hand movement I’m all about. Thanks!


----------



## benmrx (Sep 17, 2020)

Bender-offender said:


> Hi @benmrx, this is an excellent video and workflow. Is there any chance you could share this macro(s) to study how you made it? I’ve developed a bad case of RSI and anything to lessen hand movement I’m all about. Thanks!


I'll have to look into how to properly export this as it's a collection of macros that I haven't used in quite a while now. There's also some personal info in there as I had the macro send me a text when it was done. This was with the latest version of the template builder which works differently than the one in the video. The main difference was I moved away from VEP and went to a disabled template. I'm also using Nuendo now instead of Cubase so chances are I would have to rebuild it again to work.

No promises


----------



## Bender-offender (Sep 17, 2020)

benmrx said:


> I'll have to look into how to properly export this as it's a collection of macros that I haven't used in quite a while now. There's also some personal info in there as I had the macro send me a text when it was done. This was with the latest version of the template builder which works differently than the one in the video. The main difference was I moved away from VEP and went to a disabled template. I'm also using Nuendo now instead of Cubase so chances are I would have to rebuild it again to work.
> 
> No promises


If it's too much trouble, then don't worry about it. I'm new to Keyboard Maestro and didn't know it would be a lot of work to export. I'll just watch your video a few times and try to replicate it.

Thanks!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 17, 2020)

BetterTouchTool is mandatory.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Sep 17, 2020)

Are there any good Keyboard Maestro videos to help learn it? Maybe with projects that you build?


----------



## macmac (Oct 21, 2020)

jcrosby said:


> *Samplism Lite: *
> Just found this handy little freebie yesterday... You can database/organize and search up to 50,000 samples in the free version.
> 
> Pretty sure I'm going to pick up the full version, *($60)*. Gonna put the free version through its paces this weekend for an upcoming trailer project, if it does most things AudioFinder does without the quirks I'm in!
> ...



I have both, and Samplism is much better. It is no effort on your part to categorize everything, and fast. I remember spending a lot of time with AF which I had for well over 10 years.


----------



## AmbientMile (Oct 21, 2020)

Two that I really like are Magnet and Audio Swift:

1. Magnet Window Management

2. Audio Swift

Magnet lets you drag windows to different sides/corners/top/bottom to resize windows.

Audio Swift allows for varied uses of the trackpad. It is an awesome thing to have on my MBP for when a keyboard is not handy.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Oct 21, 2020)

Switch Audio File Converter

Looks a bit like a windows '98 app, but a great tool for bulk converting audio files.


----------



## jcrosby (Oct 22, 2020)

If you have a trackpad or Macbook Audioswift is pretty slick.


----------



## jcrosby (Oct 22, 2020)

macmac said:


> I have both, and Samplism is much better. It is no effort on your part to categorize everything, and fast. I remember spending a lot of time with AF which I had for well over 10 years.


I hear that. I demoed Samplism recently, definitely really good. I wasn't keen about some of the auto-categorization and the the way it lumped things into trees by default. Also AF's crafty little tools like Template Folders (which maybe is possible in Samplism?) make AF pretty awesome in its own way. Being able to spit out a group of pre-categorized nested folders I'm going to use in more than one place is a massive time saver. Saving them as a template for recreating them later as needed is something I'd miss too if Samplism doesn't have that.

Also now that they finally released AF 6 I think we'll see AF start to bring some new stuff to the table... The AI classification's pretty bang on but a bit on the slow side for the moment. They just released it though so it's pretty safe to assume it'll get a lot faster in the coming months... We'll see... Also the way he integrated it is very different... I immediately see how being able to spit out a pre-categorized spreadsheet of all of your sample's categories appeals to sample developers, sound designers, etc. 

Samplism's definitely on the radar... Waiting to see how AF 6 develops.


----------



## Bear Market (Oct 22, 2020)

For anyone that uses corrective room EQ, Sonarworks or similar, I can recommend SoundSource by Rogue Amoeba (fantastic name for a company by the way). It facilitates the use of AU plugins outside of the DAW on any app that outputs audio.


----------

